# RO systems



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello all! I am in the research stage of a marine aquarium and I have become aware that I must use reverse osmosis water! But my thought is because I am only going to be doing a nano aquarium and doing a weekly 10% water change which is only 3 litres would I just be able to use tap water with marine aqua safe? Thanks all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

You would be better off just using r/o water from walmart or your local fish store. Just buy a jug of it and use it for water changes


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Only problem being I live in the uk and I do t know where I can get RO water:/


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

If you just plan on keeping fish, you do not need RO/DI water. If by chance you plan on keeping Corals, it would be advisable to use Distilled or RO/DI Water. And, alot of the answer would depend on whats in your water to begin with. Have you tested it?


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

No I do not plan on keeping corals! So I should be able to to use tap water? It's l natural spring water so would that make it better?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Just a Fish only tank, your ok using Tap water.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

So I would just add the treatment and salt and then heat it to the right temp and salinity etc?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

tommaso889 said:


> So I would just add the treatment and salt and then heat it to the right temp and salinity etc?


Yup. MIx up a batch 24hrs prior to use.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Aquasafe (Feb 24, 2012)

Just came across this - and if you do wind up choosing an RO system (and might possibly be interested in ours available at aquasafecanada.com), you can use the discount code "tommaso889" during checkout to save 5%... If you have any questions about RO systems please contact us at 1-888-942-0226


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Aquasafe said:


> Just came across this - and if you do wind up choosing an RO system (and might possibly be interested in ours available at aquasafecanada.com), you can use the discount code "tommaso889" during checkout to save 5%... If you have any questions about RO systems please contact us at 1-888-942-0226


 There ya go right there.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow! Thays very kind but I live in the uk


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

tommaso889 said:


> Wow! Thays very kind but I live in the uk


 That mean you can't order it?


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Itight be possible but very difficult with it being in dollars and the shipping would probably cost a bomb!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Crap


----------

